# A Tribute to Edward Weston



## gsgary

I'm never going to find a pepper like the one he used and never as good as him 
Mamiya C330, Ilford FP4 developed in Rodinal 1+50 for 15 minutes


----------



## amolitor

These are just peppers. The point of Pepper #30 is that -- sometimes -- a pepper isn't just a pepper, nudge-nudge/wink-wink!


----------



## gsgary

amolitor said:


> These are just peppers. The point of Pepper #30 is that -- sometimes -- a pepper isn't just a pepper, nudge-nudge/wink-wink!



I know but you can't get unusual shaped veg any more ****ing EU put a stop to that


----------



## Rick58

Very nice still life Gary


----------



## gsgary

Thank's Rick


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are just peppers. The point of Pepper #30 is that -- sometimes -- a pepper isn't just a pepper, nudge-nudge/wink-wink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but you can't get unusual shaped veg any more ****ing EU put a stop to that
Click to expand...

Put some work in it and grow your own. This year I didn't have any bell peppers, but usually, if grown totally organic, very seldom are as pretty as in the store. 
Nice work. Maybe a bit dark (like for me.)


----------



## gsgary

timor said:
			
		

> Put some work in it and grow your own. This year I didn't have any bell peppers, but usually, if grown totally organic, very seldom are as pretty as in the store.
> Nice work. Maybe a bit dark (like for me.)



I havnt got time for gardening plus i hate it


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put some work in it and grow your own. This year I didn't have any bell peppers, but usually, if grown totally organic, very seldom are as pretty as in the store.
> Nice work. Maybe a bit dark (like for me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havnt got time for gardening plus i hate it
Click to expand...

Me to, but the idea is to let them grow wild.


----------



## gsgary

timor said:
			
		

> Me to, but the idea is to let them grow wild.



I couldnt grow mold


----------



## Rick58

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are just peppers. The point of Pepper #30 is that -- sometimes -- a pepper isn't just a pepper, nudge-nudge/wink-wink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but you can't get unusual shaped veg any more ****ing EU put a stop to that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put some work in it and grow your own. This year I didn't have any bell peppers, but usually, if grown totally organic, very seldom are as pretty as in the store.
> Nice work. Maybe a bit dark (like for me.)
Click to expand...


I thought about this and decided to play a little. I'm not sure which I prefer...
Nah, I thought about it and prefer Gary's original fading to black. This way they are "just 3 peppers"


View attachment 26705


----------



## Derrel

I prefer the lightened version!!! Well, for the most part. 'Cept for the LRC.


----------



## Rick58

Noobie question...What's LRC?


----------



## timor

I am interested to about LRC.


----------



## gsgary

probably Lightroom conversion, mine has had very little done to it, it was shot inbetween club members when i did a studio workshop


----------



## gsgary

Rick i like your version but i like to try and keep them as shot


----------



## Rick58

gsgary said:


> Rick i like your version but i like to try and keep them as shot



I actually like your tones. :thumbup:


----------

